# Unison Double Tracker help needed



## Woodrow (Jul 18, 2019)

I just built my first pedal. I spent a bunch of time gathering parts and going over them, soldered everything well (based on the diagrams, which didn't seem to match (Pythagoras V2), but I thought I worked it out with the PCB printing), but when I plugged it in it sounds like the incoming signal is breaking up terribly. I can mitigate it a little by turning the guitar's volume way down to the point that I can barely hear it, but the crackling is gone. I can hear the effect doing what it's supposed to behind the crackling. Any ideas? I tried to post a pic but I'm on my phone and it was too large. I'll try to add some later. I'm new to pedal building. Thanks!


----------



## zgrav (Jul 18, 2019)

Is your bypassed sound OK?    

Go ahead and reflow all of your solder connections on your PCB, and pay attention to where the wiring connects to make sure you do not have any wires touching parts or other wires.  also take a close look at the wiring on your footswitch to make sure there are no bare wires touching other wires or lugs on the switch.


----------



## Robert (Jul 18, 2019)

When in doubt, follow what is marked on the PCB.     

Make sure this resistor highlighted in red is 100 ohms, not 100K.


----------



## Woodrow (Jul 18, 2019)

Holy cow, I think you found my issue. I must have read somewhere, incorrectly, that 100R was another 100k. Feeling dumb. That means the board has a couple of these 100ks in place of 100Rs. I'll get back later when I'm not on baby duty and get a chance to TS this. Thanks!


----------



## Robert (Jul 18, 2019)

Excellent. =)

There should only be two 100R's, so hopefully it won't be a huge issue.


----------



## Woodrow (Jul 18, 2019)

That was it! Good call! It's working. Thanks


----------

